# boston butt mop help?



## south jersey bbq tim (May 11, 2010)

hi everyone, just picked up a really nice 6 lb boston butt. some of the mop receipes i have been reading seem to be a little over powering for the dry rub i will be using. be a chef a know of a bunch of different ingredients i could use.i always go by the bbq experts on the forum. this will be for my big 30 b0day tomarrow so some advice would b great!

thanks,tim


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 11, 2010)

You can use something simple as just apple juice... or mix in some cider vinegar... I have recently been using a mixture of Pomegranate Juice, Red Wine, & Cranberry Juice... I seem to like that right now... I recently started moping so i have been experimenting on them...

Think of a taste you like and mess around with that...


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 11, 2010)

thanks steve!! south jersey too..wow. were you located?


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 11, 2010)

LOL Right!!! Love seeing locals on here! I am in Camden County & Yourself?


----------



## corn cob (May 11, 2010)

Hi Tim....The mop and the dry seasonings need to compliment each other. 
I usually stay very basic, and consider the meat I am mopping...
 An amount of Water...
1/2 as much vinegar...
Some fat...not much needed on a butt. Corn/olive/peanut oil ~~ bacon fat/butter
A few shots of Worcestershire..
Some salt & pepper
2-4 Tbls of your dry seasonings.

HTH.......


----------



## pineywoods (May 11, 2010)

I'll go simple try 3 parts Apple Juice to 1 part Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum. Oh and save some of the rum for the cook


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 11, 2010)

gloucester...very close


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 11, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## mballi3011 (May 11, 2010)

Now I have always used apple juice and cider vinegar. Maybe a little more juice then vinegar and spritz it about every hour or so.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 12, 2010)

Yes, very close... Small world!


----------



## dforbes (May 12, 2010)

1 cup pineapple juice
1/2 cup knob creek (or your favorite bourbon)
1/4 cup worshecheshere sauce


----------

